# Pork Loin Jerky Safety ?



## damascusmaker (Nov 27, 2016)

I've read several threads here about pork loin jerky, but I'm not clear on the safety issues. My main question is, are we depending on the cure or temp to kill all the bad stuff? I have on hand commercial cures from Cabelas and Hi Mountain that I have been using for beef also have unopened Prague #1. 

I just want to be safe so I can share with others with confidence.

Thanks


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm not sure what's in the commercial cure packets...  So with that I would use the cure #1


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 27, 2016)

Both actually...Cure #1 kills or inhibits Clostridium Botulinum and Listeria. Heating to 160 before or during drying knocks out everything else plus any Trichinae parasites that may be in the pork...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 27, 2016)

I use cure #1 in all the jerky I make. 

This recipe is really simple and super good, on pork, beef, or chicken.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/247420/thai-style-pork-loin-jerky


----------



## damascusmaker (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks Friends,

Y'all are always here with great information.

Pork Loin jerky is my next goal.


----------



## damascusmaker (Nov 29, 2016)

Ok, Since this is first time and whole loin wasn't on sale I picked up a # 1.25 pack of thin (looks like 1/4") cut boneless pork chops for a try out. My next issue is how to measure such a tiny amount of the #1 cure. Found "Blonders wet Cure Calculator" I kinda think it is meant more for something like a belly or whole muscle, so I'm not sure if it applies to jerky type cuts as well. Blondes calls for 1.9 grams #1 in a couple cups of water, I can weigh that out with more confidence than doing a 1/3 of a teaspoon. So that is what I'm going with (overnight) unless Y'all advise different. I'm thinking the 160 should come at the front end of the drying process?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2016)

You'd need 1.42 grams of cure #1 for your 1.25 pounds of pork. You can add liquid to this if you like or just dry spice. What is your plan for seasoning?


----------



## damascusmaker (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks dirtsailor,

Turns out the scale I was depending on to weigh grams doesn't start to register until I get about 4 grams onboard. I'll be finding a more sensitive scale. So I had to fall back to the measuring spoons anyway of which I only have 1/4 and 1/2 teaspoons. Judged as best as possible, more than 1/4 and less than 1/2. A little of these added, Miso, soy, orange sauce, mojo, and tiger sauce. In the vacuum marinade container now.

How do you calculate the grams needed?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 29, 2016)

A small amount of cure +/- will not hurt, actually even twice the recommended 1tsp per 5 pounds is no where near toxic. Best to measure accurately but don't make yourself crazy...JJ


----------



## damascusmaker (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks Chef JimmyJ,

I didn't realize there was any flexibility. That's good to know.


----------



## damascusmaker (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for the help. This is some good stuff ! Next batch will be bigger.













IMG_1354.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Nov 30, 2016


















IMG_1357.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Nov 30, 2016


----------



## rob sicc (Mar 3, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Both actually...Cure #1 kills or inhibits Clostridium Botulinum and Listeria. Heating to 160 before or during drying knocks out everything else plus any Trichinae parasites that may be in the pork...JJ


Hi JJ,

If I heat the pork jerky to 160 do i need Cure#1 also?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2017)

Rob Sicc said:


> Hi JJ,
> 
> If I heat the pork jerky to 160 do i need Cure#1 also?
> 
> ...


Actually 145° IT is safe for Pork without cure, as long as you get it to 140° in 4 hours.

If you want to take longer to get more smoke on it, then you should use Cure#1 or MTQ.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 5, 2017)

Rob Sicc said:


> Hi JJ,
> 
> If I heat the pork jerky to 160 do i need Cure#1 also?
> 
> ...


Cure in jerky is an insurance policy. Heating to 160, the Salt and Sugar in the marinade, the antibacterial components of the smoke, all go to making jerky safe, with or without cure...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2017)

*Without Cure *(USDA):
[h3]Safe Minimum Internal Temperature Chart[/h3]
Safe steps in food handling, cooking, and storage are essential in preventing foodborne illness. You can't see, smell, or taste harmful bacteria that may cause illness. In every step of food preparation, follow the four guidelines to keep food safe:

*Clean*—Wash hands and surfaces often.
*Separate*—Separate raw meat from other foods.
*Cook*—Cook to the right temperature.
*Chill*—Refrigerate food promptly.
Cook all food to these minimum internal temperatures as measured with a food thermometer before removing food from the heat source. For reasons of personal preference, consumers may choose to cook food to higher temperatures.

*Product**Minimum Internal Temperature & Rest Time**Beef, Pork, Veal & Lamb*
Steaks, chops, roasts145 °F (62.8 °C) and allow to rest for at least 3 minutes*Ground meats*160 °F (71.1 °C)*Ham*, fresh or smoked (uncooked)145 °F (62.8 °C) and allow to rest for at least 3 minutes*Fully Cooked Ham*
(to reheat)Reheat cooked hams packaged in USDA-inspected plants to 140 °F (60 °C) and all others to 165 °F (73.9 °C).

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 5, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> *Without Cure* (USDA):
> 
> [h3]Safe Minimum Internal Temperature Chart[/h3]
> 
> ...



If I'm not mistaken, the temp guidelines for jerky are different. I'm not at a computer to pull up that document right now though.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 5, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the temp guidelines for jerky are different. I'm not at a computer to pull up that document right now though.



Here's that document:
https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/porta...at-preparation/jerky-and-food-safety/CT_Index


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Here's that document:
> https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/porta...at-preparation/jerky-and-food-safety/CT_Index


I could be wrong, but that seems to be for dehydrating Jerky, not Smoke Cooking it.

But the safe Temp would still be 145°, if done to 140° within the first 4 hours, like any other thickness of Pork or Beef that we commonly Smoke.

Anyone who worries about the USDA being wrong should either take it to 160° (165° Poultry), or Cure it first.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 5, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> I could be wrong, but that seems to be for dehydrating Jerky, not Smoke Cooking it.
> 
> But the safe Temp would still be 145°, if done to 140° within the first 4 hours, like any other thickness of Pork or Beef that we commonly Smoke.
> 
> ...


145° applies to uncured Pork smoked or cooked at 225°F, the USDA suggested minimum smoking temp. With Jerky, that is minimally heated, the recommendation is heating to 160 before dehydrating. Overkill based on Pasteurization times and temps and what we know about Sous Vide cooking at much lower temps? Maybe, but the USDA guideline none the less...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> 145° applies to uncured Pork smoked or cooked at 225°F, the USDA suggested minimum smoking temp. With Jerky, that is minimally heated, the recommendation is heating to 160 before dehydrating. Overkill based on Pasteurization times and temps and what we know about Sous Vide cooking at much lower temps? Maybe, but the USDA guideline none the less...JJ


Exactly!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Actually I don't do much Jerky, but when I do I use TQ, and I can't measure anything that thin, but I'm sure I get it to well over 145°---Probably at least 160°.

However I would think that if 145° is the safe Temp for Pork, it would be safe for a 3" thick Pork Loin smoked in a 225° Smoker, or a 1/4" thick slice of Pork Loin smoked to 145° in a 180° Smoker.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## johnh12 (Mar 6, 2017)

So they want us to cook the meat to 160 IT and then put it in the dehydrator?

I’m no expert but I don’t know of anyone who cooks the meat to rare/medium rare before dehydrating.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 6, 2017)

JohnH12 said:


> So they want us to cook the meat to 160 IT and then put it in the dehydrator?
> 
> I’m no expert but I don’t know of anyone who cooks the meat to rare/medium rare before dehydrating.


There are folks, around the world, that dry meat in the sun, hanging in the kitchen or breezy area, on sticks in a stream of Smoke or in cardboard boxes with a light bulb for heat, using Salt only. We also know that a Healthy adult can handle bacteria, especially if regularly being exposed and building immunity. So jerky made with the previous techniques are perfectly safe for those that regularly make and eat them...BUT...feed that to the average Purell slathering, Anti-Bacterial Soap showering, HEPA filtered conditioned air breathing American...And they would be in the ICU in a few hours... The tests run by the USDA show that there are risks cold smoking or dehydrating with no heat or without heating the meat to an IT of 160. If you may be giving jerky to the elderly, young  children or the sickly with compromised immune systems, heating to 160 and using Cure is a good idea. We support USDA guidelines at SMF for members protection. Now, from previous discussion, the more you know about safe meat handling and prep, how bacteria grows, what effects growth like Salt, Sugar, Acid, etc, and how bacteria reacts to various temp over time, you can make a decision as to how you proceed...JJ


----------

